# Social side of bird hunting



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

#1 family friends & pups in the field #2 planning - sitting around with family & friends 2 decide where we go - #3 preparation - this list is endless #4 anticipation the long ride - #4 the morning as we start the hunt - loading pups and the gear into the truck - the pups know this is special & show it - #5 end of the day with hard work birds in the bag and tired pups at our feet #6 the next day same as the first #7 the long ride home - the pups asleep 4 16 hours #7 memories made that last a lifetime - this is the short list !


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

We always get there early just drink coffee and talk. Then stay late to go over the highlights of the hunt.


----------



## v-john (Jan 27, 2013)

I can certainly respect the social aspect of hunting, and how much people enjoy that. But for me, I prefer to hunt alone, maybe with one or two other people. I do not hunt in groups larger then four or so, and even then only with people I know and trust.

I feel that there is a bit of a joy to be alone with the dogs, with nothing else but them, and myself. 
I don't get to do that too often, but it is something that I insist on at least once a year. The dogs, and myself. That's it. We head off in a direction and hunt without much limitation. We hunt as hard as we want, rest when we want, and how we want. 

Just myself and the dogs. I do love that.


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

V-John

I'm with you. The group hunt is interesting in it's own way but there is something I have found peaceful in the solitude of my dog and myself hunting through fields. Maybe it is the introvert in me (that I am fine with). My first hunt of the season (only three so don't hold that against me) is and will be just my dog and myself as we "learn" again.

There is no pressure to impress, or if you make a mistake, only the dog knows and he has sworn secrecy. 8)

The feeling of the sun coming up in a field of fresh cut crops. I'm loving it and hope more HVF members try it at least once in their lives.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

VJohn I totally understand. I take my dogs out by myself most of the time. My son doesn't understand why I drive alone a hour each way to run the dogs on wild quail, when they are not in season yet. 
The social part for me is when we are dove or waterfowl hunting.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

PIKE & I train alone - no distractions - like PIKE I'm a social animal LOL - the post was 2 get the family & friends into the field - not solo hunters - you are already there !!!! so re post with advice on how the new or older V owner should put the pup in the field - duck blind or dove field - remember this !!!!! if you are out with the pup - you are never a solo hunter !!


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

we have a good social time on our pheasant shoots, usually ten guns and up to 15 beaters, some of the guns can be a bit pompous but most are fine. Most of us beaters go and have a pint in the local pub afterwards and have a crack about the highs and lows of the days shoot. Ruby has a sniff and a lick at shoot members in the pub then falls asleep in front of the fire,,happy days ;D


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

V - redefine solo - the pup you or 2 -3 Friends ! PIKE & I rest our case LOL


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Har - VVelcome 2 PIKE's & my world - if not fun - VVe do not do it - !!!!!!!!


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

At the end of the season we have a Shoot Dinner, last season there were 40 of us in the pub restaurant, none of us would be fit to shoot the next day lol. Also a couple of weeks ago we had a pre season get together that involved a bbq and a clay pigeon shoot, another good social day


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Har - the Corner Bar ( pub ) in Cawker City Ks - **** it's the only bar - after the first day of hunting - we buy a round of drinks 4 the bar - next day we have 10 sections 2 hunt that only the family gets 2 hunt - that is the social side - I love going out west - banners on every store that say - WELCOME HUNTERS - life as it should V


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Good morning. REM, the Corner Bar in Kansas is like the little ones we visited in South Dakota the one time I went. The town of Isabel SD had one hardware store, one gas station, a few houses and a bar. This was the town within 25 miles of where we stayed. In the evening they would open up for food and hunters, ranchers and farmers for miles around would gather and interact. Bird hunters from around the world gathered in the only bar/restaurant to tell stories of their day hunting or how they get together with friends every year to hunt the hidden elusive wild birds.
The other bird hunting social life is the field trial. Sometimes more than 100 folk gather in base camp as dogs compete in braces of two for judges off horseback. Usually a weekend event, Saturday night is a gathering around a camp fire and good food and drink telling stories of past failures and victories and of the stories of the "runs" the dogs had made with victories for the best of the day and hardy congratulations given. Judges, gunners, bird planters, and the other folks who make these trials work are thanked. The field trial community is a special breed of dedicated continental breed puritans. They hold the pointing breeds to the highest standards. _*Can that dog hunt?*_ And that is why they drive hours or days, while spending thousands of dollars. All to find out the answer to that question.


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

I have just had my very first Bird Hunting experience ;D 8)
It has all come about through connections from this Forum!

A HUGE THANK YOU to "Reeka the Vizsla" who included us in their Pheasant training (with live birds) a couple of wks ago... and their Quail training (with live birds) Yesterday. It was a great venue, entertaining, educational, IMPRESSIVE, social, and we got to watch Reeka in action. It was great to put faces to the posts I've been reading, and I got to pet Reeka. She is a beautiful dog, but yesterday, she was ALL business, and was awesome to watch.
They invited Fergy out, and their trainer gave him some Quail lessons, He LOVED it!! 
It was such a wonderful day, and I'm so grateful they included us... ;D ;D ;D Photos forcoming, as soon as my new camera transfer cord arrives... found the old one outside the otherday in several pieces.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Tkn - till you put the pup on birds - you will never see what they were bred for - they become a Very different PUP - welcome to the world of a hunting V !!!!!!!!


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Tknafox2, 
Ah what a great post to read. Congratulations of stepping into the field and now the fun and work begin. You see with Reeka, a dog on a mission and with a purpose, that it is all business as you say. They don't want to eat, drink or anything else. It is all about the bird.
Nothing comes close to watching and working with your dog on birds. It is magic. Welcome to a healthy addiction.
Happy hunting. 

P.S. Any HVF member in California who would enjoy watching Bailey in the fields drop me a PM. We might be able to work something out. He is a much better hunter than I am. 8)
RBD


----------



## Ksana (Mar 30, 2013)

redbirddog said:


> They don't want to eat, drink or anything else. It is all about the bird.


It is so true RBD! On his VHDF HAE test date, Marcus (who turned seven months on that very day) could not wait for his turn (he was the third dog to run for the first part of the test - open field to search for a wild and planted bird game - and that wait was for about three hours) and then he had searched and pointed like it was no tomorrow. He refused to eat and drink on this very hot day until after this first part of the test was over and then he just collapsed. After a gallon or so water being poured on him, he cooled down and only then started drinking and eating again. I agree this is so incredible when you see your V. working for the first time!


----------



## v-john (Jan 27, 2013)

R said:


> V - redefine solo - the pup you or 2 -3 Friends ! PIKE & I rest our case LOL


Me and the dogs. That's it. 
Like I said before, I never like to hunt in large groups. I don't care who they are. 
But for me, the dogs are the most important part of the hunting equation. So, it is them and me. 

I have dogs of varying ages and like to try and make sure that everyone is on the same level training wise too, so I can just relax and hunt. 
Every year for my birthday, I go out hunting by myself. With the dogs. And it is special every time.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Great, happy birthday, then 8)

http://www.vizslaforums.com/index.php/topic,10154.msg75918.html#msg75918



Heads up ;D


----------

